
Your pacemaker could be put in the witness box against you - burgessct
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2017/07/24/your-pacemaker-could-be-put-in-the-witness-box-against-you/
======
Powerofmene
The implanted RFID chip that one company is implanting in 50 volunteers could
likewise be used against a person to prove when they are in the office or when
they are not. But I think this is the first time a medical device and access
to the devices information through medical records has been used in this
capacity.

Technology can do wonderful things but there will always be the flip side such
as when that technology could be used in ways that someone may not like.

